# Viscious Biting



## Jhunter_83 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hello,

I know i have mentioned Barney biting before, but over the last few days he has started to get quite viscious in his biting. 

At first he would leave go when you say no to him, i have tried occupying him with a soft toy, gave him carrot, ice cubes but nothing seems to help. His biting is to the point now where he draws blood sometimes and when i am at work my poor mam seems to get it. 

I even started to try to put him in his cage for a few minutes to calm him down and then let him out for him to start again. I'm getting worried he isn't going to change. 

When you say no to him he growls and even barks at you, he can go out for a walk from tomorrow so hopefully i can ware him out a bit. 

I'm not sure if he gets too tired or what but it is annoying when you try to play with him and all he is doing is biting your hands, arms legs and feet. 

Did anyone else have this problem and have anyone got any tips? I have heard that when they mix with other dogs they learn not to do things so hopefully that helps. 

What does everyone think? Help please?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Just to give you some faith,
EVERY puppy goes through this. 
I thought Lady was a gremlin at times....it will pass. some of it you will train out...others will stop with age.
There are many things to try.

you can try the time out in the crate...but don't discipline before he goes in just pop him in untill he is calm.
or you can try wimpering when he bites, hold your hand like he hurt it and wimper...this works on some dogs...others it excites further...but worth a shot
you can also try stoping whatever you are doing and completely ignore the pup so that he knows when he bites all the fun stops.

there are even more things that you can try...I am sure others will have some other advice...

but stay strong...it will change, you don't have an aggressive puppy...it will get better!! I


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

From what I've seen on here it is completely normal while they are puppies. I think once you can get him out for a walk he may calm down a bit. Is there any particular time he bites more? maybe when he's tired, hungry? 


Coco is ten weeks old, she bites and nips mostly first thing in the morning when she see's everyone again, and during her crazy half hour at night, so I've put hers down to when she is excited.


----------



## Jhunter_83 (Jun 11, 2012)

He doesn't bite before food it is mostly after it, he normally goes to bed at 9pm (he puts himself in his cage) but he starts about 7ish when we have finished clearing up and sit down to play with him. It may be as he is too excited or that he is tired. I have noticed he has stopped having his nap around 6:30 after he has been fed so not sure if that is it. 

We just feel like we are constantly saying no to him for biting and trying to get on the sofa. 

I'm so glad that others go through this, i think my mam is tiring of it now. I have told her it will get better but will could take a few months. 

It has been getting my mam down, it is a year tomorrow since my dad passed so she may be getting a bit stressed with that. With Barney being able to go for a walk from tomorrow this will hopefully help tire him out.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

it for sure will help to tire him out, but likely he will still have bouts of being a manic puppy.

I had a few nights where I would cry becuase she was being so crazy and I didn't know what to do.
try different ways each for a few days consistentley to see what works best.

it really really will get better. and with all the training you put in you will have a fabulous puppy at the end of it.
How old is Barney?


----------



## Jhunter_83 (Jun 11, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> it for sure will help to tire him out, but likely he will still have bouts of being a manic puppy.
> 
> I had a few nights where I would cry becuase she was being so crazy and I didn't know what to do.
> try different ways each for a few days consistentley to see what works best.
> ...


Thank you for that, he will be 12 weeks tomorrow so i know he is just still very young. 

You don't know how much positive news like that helps.


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Bnson is 12 weeks tomorrow too. We are going through the exact same thing. Have tried all sorts, time out, saying no, turning our backs on him provokes him. I have not come off as badly as my husband he has scabs all over his legs and arms he has only drawn blood once with me but has ripped my clothes!!. Started taking him out this week. He seems better during the day but starts when hubby gets home from work he gets obviously over excited to see him. He also has a mad time in the evening, I think he is over tired but as everyone has said he is bound to get better and I am sure Barney will too. Good luck and if you find a solution let me know!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

ah yes 12 weeks...so a while still to go...you will probably start seeing some teeth around too.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Do you know there are more threads on the subject of biting than anything else! Nearly all of us have been through it, time out was the only thing that worked with Dexter as well as lots of chews and walks to tire him out. Your poor mum. Try to be calm with him and firm, time out rather like a naughty step may work, getting angry with Dexter always made him worse.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Lola is 4 months today and in the last month her biting has really improved. I used to have lots of toys and chews around that I would grab as soon as she started biting as a distraction. Also a cold carrot will give you 5 mins peace or an ice cube to chase around the floor. Honestly, as everyone else has said, it will get better sooner than you think x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Normal.. I was at the end of my tether on here about 6 weeks ago. Lola has really settled. You'll get there! Lots of play and walks when u can will help immensely!


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi
We were given this bit of advice when we got Bo at 10 weeks (she's 9 months now) and hope it helps you. Don't ever let your puppy chew on your hand or fingers - offer them a toy to chew instead. It might feel ok when they have tiny teeth but it hurts when they get older. If they do nip your hand, yell Ow quite loudly and they should soften their bite if they go to do it again. If they were with their siblings and nipped them in play, their sibling would yelp and this would teach them to be soften their bite. 
This worked with Bo and after I'd yelped she didn't nip again but would lick me instead. Hope things go ok.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Your hunch may be right about tiredness. Puppies need about 18hours sleep in a 24hour period. If they get over tired they get grizzly and the biting increases. If need be, just put him in his crate for rest time, he'll soon learn to settle.

I think the teeth start to change around 14weeks.


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Millie is exactly the same, she has her moments of madness, (the mad half hour) usually in the evening. But on the biting she has a tendency to jump and bite (and one time up to my 9year olds face) so that was scary. Luckily she didnt hurt him but it shocked my son. I have to keep telling him not to sit on the floor with her as she will just jump all over him and I just never know what she is gonna do. 

I agree with comments above as have done all of the actions when or after biting occurs and I must say Millie knows that she is doing something wrong. The kids now know to say 'Ouch' very loudly is she bites and she does stop. Millie is nearly 10 weeks old, is having her 2nd jab on wednesday so im hoping that when we can take her out for a walk she will calm down a bit.

Im sure all will calm down soon for you. 
Tx


----------

